
Memo to Stripe: Winning the hearts of Valley startups is not winning payments - rmason
https://pando.com/2014/01/24/memo-to-stripe-winning-the-hearts-of-valley-startups-is-not-winning-payments/
======
mtmail
The article is from 2014 when Stripe's valuation was $1.75b, a 44x multiple to
revenue. From the article "sky-high valuations for unproven companies aren’t
unheard of in the Valley."

Now in 2019 valuation is $22.5b. I think the article is no longer current.

